# Drug Test/ Living Life



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

stc9357 said:


> Don't be surprised at the amount of tradesmen who partake in a joint every now and then!


Not ashamed to say the wife and I take a puff on the bowl every Tuesday night. I cook fish dinner, we talk, listen to tunes and dance. I always look forward to what we call 'Date Night'.:thumbsup:

(My company doesn't drug test)


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

I've never smoked anything in my life, but I don't judge people who do as most
I know who smoke lead productive lives and aren't your typical pot head.

I find it ironic that in the U.S pot is demonized soooo much, but you guys are the population the highest medicated.. Prozac, cialis, ******, lithium, fluoride, blood pressure meds, depression meds, cholesterol meds... It never ends... And to top it off the number of tobacco deaths, and the problems alcohol cause outnumber pot 1000:1 at least.

God forbid you smoke pot or take steroids in the US you'll be in jail longer than a killer...


Just my rant for the day..


----------



## DeadHead Sparky (Jun 9, 2012)

In my experience as a union electrician randoms only take urine. I did have a hair test to get into the apprenticeship. More often than not you have a good amount of time to submit the random (end of next business day or more, some even a full week). Never had a supervised drop before, that only occurs if you have a inconclusive initial result.

Oh and I have never smoked reefer in my life.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

How to skirt a drug test.....Marijuana and cocaine. Abstain for 72 hours prior to, drink two gallons of water immediately prior to urine analysis. I spent 2 years on bi weekly probation w/o ever giving a "dirty " urine. Just another way to penalize the little guy. A recent evaluation of prescribed controlled substances here on Long Island showed that the majority, greater than 75% of population all resided in the millionaires areas of the Hamptons and montauk.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Continue the discussion damn a hair test they go back three months, will be back after a nap


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

stc9357 said:


> Continue the discussion damn a hair test they go back three months, will be back after a nap


Maybe the new bald look aint that bad after all.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Shave your head then...


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> How to skirt a drug test.....Marijuana and cocaine. Abstain for 72 hours prior to, drink two gallons of water immediately prior to urine analysis. I spent 2 years on bi weekly probation w/o ever giving a "dirty " urine. Just another way to penalize the little guy. A recent evaluation of prescribed controlled substances here on Long Island showed that the majority, greater than 75% of population all resided in the millionaires areas of the Hamptons and montauk.


You run the risk of giving in a diluted sample if that's sent into a lab. I've always used synthetic urine have a vial right now as a backup. Looks like you can study for these test LOL up a product Ive used called the pissinator has a prosthetic penis and all.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

adroga said:


> Shave your head then...


The hair has to be a certain length or they will tame the sample from somewhere else and if u shave your entire body that's grounds for a dismissal. You name it I know most of the tricks to passing a test just wanted to get info on how long you have for RANDOMS and if they did supervised the more info I know the better.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> How to skirt a drug test.....Marijuana and cocaine. Abstain for 72 hours prior to, drink two gallons of water immediately prior to urine analysis. I spent 2 years on bi weekly probation w/o ever giving a "dirty " urine. Just another way to penalize the little guy. A recent evaluation of prescribed controlled substances here on Long Island showed that the majority, greater than 75% of population all resided in the millionaires areas of the Hamptons and montauk.


I wouldn't do this one. First it's just ******** to try and consume 2 gallons "immediately" before your test. And second, they will get faulty readings as the levels/color will be off. They will get an inconclusive result and send it to the lab. IMO the easiest way is to buy the system that straps to your waist like a belt and has the tube you remove to drain the bag of prepared urine supplied to you. It even comes with a heat patch to make sure it's the proper temperature. 

After 11 years of 1/8 - 1/4 a day I'm 3 years clean and loving it. Not knocking anyone who still does, that's their choice, but I'm proud of myself for quitting.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

stc9357 said:


> You run the risk of giving in a diluted sample if that's sent into a lab. I've always used synthetic urine have a vial right now as a backup. Looks like you can study for these test LOL up a product Ive used called the pissinator has a prosthetic penis and all.


It's a shame you say you gave it up, you changed your life, you wanna do what's right,,,, ect, ext.
Oh ya, got a bottle of test cheat in my pocket now. 

You might as well just be honest and tell people you still smoke, will keep on smoking and will never give it up.
People like yourself who can't be discrete will always get the test done under observation. 

btw; it depends on the equipment used to run the test. 
Here they would catch you in a heart beat if you smoked in the last 30 days, or used a bottle of cheat. They would hand you a list of what is in the cheat bottle as they are walking you to the exit door.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

In our jurisdiction if you pass your random drug test they send you a check for $50. The running joke is that this is just about the right amount to go buy a 1/8 oz. :whistling2:


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

A guy I know who has to get a test has to do a urine test. They test and make sure it isnt too diluted and also test and make sure it is the right temperature. What he does he get his brother who doesn't smoke to piss in a bag. He has a fake **** with a valve that he keeps close to his body so it stays at the right temperature.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

erics37 said:


> In our jurisdiction if you pass your random drug test they send you a check for $50. The running joke is that this is just about the right amount to go buy a 1/8 oz. :whistling2:


Yikes. Still 50? It's dropped down to 25-30 here for the kushes and purples.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TattooMan said:


> Yikes. Still 50? It's dropped down to 25-30 here for the kushes and purples.


It may have dropped, but I haven't bought weed in so long I'm probably out of the loop.

However it is usually good Oregon s**t. The Pinot Noir of weed.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TattooMan said:


> I wouldn't do this one. First it's just ******** to try and consume 2 gallons "immediately" before your test. And second, they will get faulty readings as the levels/color will be off. They will get an inconclusive result and send it to the lab. IMO the easiest way is to buy the system that straps to your waist like a belt and has the tube you remove to drain the bag of prepared urine supplied to you. It even comes with a heat patch to make sure it's the proper temperature.
> 
> After 11 years of 1/8 - 1/4 a day I'm 3 years clean and loving it. Not knocking anyone who still does, that's their choice, but I'm proud of myself for quitting.


Worked for me......


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Go self employed, I partied last night , no drug testing for me.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

TattooMan said:


> I wouldn't do this one. First it's just ******** to try and consume 2 gallons "immediately" before your test. And second, they will get faulty readings as the levels/color will be off. They will get an inconclusive result and send it to the lab. IMO the easiest way is to buy the system that straps to your waist like a belt and has the tube you remove to drain the bag of prepared urine supplied to you. It even comes with a heat patch to make sure it's the proper temperature.
> 
> After 11 years of 1/8 - 1/4 a day I'm 3 years clean and loving it. Not knocking anyone who still does, that's their choice, but I'm proud of myself for quitting.


You needed to quit an 1/8-1/4 of weed a day is too much there is a thing such as moderation.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Forget trying to beat the system unless you can afford to lose your job..


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> It's a shame you say you gave it up, you changed your life, you wanna do what's right,,,, ect, ext.
> Oh ya, got a bottle of test cheat in my pocket now.
> 
> You might as well just be honest and tell people you still smoke, will keep on smoking and will never give it up.
> ...


I told you Wirenuting I quit and I mean that. I have a bottle of cheat just in case I do decide to smoke some weed but I won't. The bottle of synthetic urine has been sitting here for over two years now piss test at my last job weren't required even if you got in an accident.

There is no point of throwing away perfectly good synthetic urine stuff cost 40$ a bottle. If I used it however I would pass a test I know because I have used it before on two separate occasions it never fails and have friends who have used it as well. Synthetic urine is used to test the equipment no way you can get a fail using it but I know what stuff your talking about.

The only thing I'm guilty of is thinking about and that's because I can't seem to find a job right now. Filled out an app for an electrician helper last week we'll see how that goes lady tole me call back every week she doesn't know when the project will start. The HVAC guy was bull****ting said he would do the interview next week and next week he'll say the same thing I'll just stay on him about it. The only other guy who might pick me up was directed to me today and does alot of non eletrical work as well I really don't like roofing but as long as he does electrical I'll join his company if possible.

I'm bored and I created this topic maybe I shouldn't have but I could piss clean today if somebody wanted me too. B4T is right its not worth losing your job over now if I could only get a job so I don't have so much time ti twinkle my thumbs. There is only so much cleaning of the house and exercising a man can do before he starts to die inside.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> How to skirt a drug test.....Marijuana and cocaine. Abstain for 72 hours prior to, drink two gallons of water immediately prior to urine analysis. I spent 2 years on bi weekly probation w/o ever giving a "dirty " urine. Just another way to penalize the little guy. A recent evaluation of prescribed controlled substances here on Long Island showed that the majority, greater than 75% of population all resided in the millionaires areas of the Hamptons and montauk.


In some cases trying to skirt a drug test is impossible. Here is the scenario.
You are a pain management patient and must submit to random testing. This is part of your "Pain Mgmt Contract".
They want to see/find the drugs they prescribe you, in therapeutic levels, relative to your prescribed amount. 
These tests require abstinence from the offending drug and the presence of the prescription drugs.
So you cannot cheat here. You must abstain. Period.




Shockdoc said:


> Maybe the new bald look aint that bad after all.


I don't think it has to be hair from your head. But I am not certain.



TattooMan said:


> After 11 years of 1/8 - 1/4 a day I'm 3 years clean and loving it. Not knocking anyone who still does, that's their choice, but I'm proud of myself for quitting.


Must have been that lousy commercial stuff. Just a few puffs of the real stuff is plenty for most anyone.
Stuff that comes from Erics part of the country.

OP............I thought Colorado already had legal medical cannabis. Or do you mean there are three (3) states with outright legalization on the ballot? I have not heard about any states voting on full legalization?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Normally it's hair from your legs, armpit or genital area. Shave it all off , give them nothing. If it was me i'd probably even shave my eyebrows too just to make a statement.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

I stopped smoking changed other things in my life but I will jump at a chance to move to Colorado if they pass this legalization. If it passes I won't be doing anything wrong anyway and I'll get to use my green thumb. If not I'll move there for the atmosphere and being the one black person in all of Colorado must be nice.

If I could right now I would go around and injury all the helpers in my area so I was guaranteed a job nothing serious just a bat to the legs.

The future is up in the air with me I have a year to find out if I'll get recommeneded by college for the only true apprenticeship program around here. If I'll have to hightail it up to Baltimore to get hired. Just wishing the clouds would move in my direction.

Also can somebody tell me anything about job corp my mom recommend it as something I should look into. Don't know if I want to do this program with 1.5 years invested in the community college. Do you know how well their job placement is?


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> In some cases trying to skirt a drug test is impossible. Here is the scenario.
> You are a pain management patient and must submit to random testing. This is part of your "Pain Mgmt Contract".
> They want to see/find the drugs they prescribe you, in therapeutic levels, relative to your prescribed amount.
> These tests require abstinence from the offending drug and the presence of the prescription drugs.
> ...


Yes three states with outright legalization on the ballot in an election year is going to be exciting for sure. Washington has mmj as well already in all three amendments it won't effect the mmj patients at all still covers them. In colorado you'll be able to have an ounce on you, grow up to 6 plants indoors, and don't have to worry about it on drug test anymore. I believe Washington, Oregon, and Colorado will also have stores, don't think you can cultivate in Washington without some permit. It'll be sold and taxed in stores for users over 21 like alcohol and if it goes through I will eventually land there.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Normally it's hair from your legs, armpit or genital area. Shave it all off , give them nothing. If it was me i'd probably even shave my eyebrows too just to make a statement.


That as I said earlier counts as an automatic fail so no job try working on some of the oil rigs or mining sites that's the standard test they give.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Drug testing is a intrusion to ones personal privacy. An employee should be subjected to no more than a field sobriety test while at work.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

I also wanted to say Wirenuting you can be clean and still think about it. I have cultivation charges for crying out loud I'm a mmj and leaglization advocate. I will eventually smoke my weed (even if its ten years down the road) because out of all the drugs I've tried its the only one I like, I don't like alcohol never will. 

Don't like cocaine, never tried heroin, like ecstasy but its only something I needed to try once, do like shrooms and acid but you don't take those recreationally.

I'm a black hippie and like all hippies you can fly straight for a long time just look at the baby boomers they got there act together but when the time came to retire or they found a job with no drug testing you best believe they went back to their old stripes smoking a joint at night to relieve that hip stress or arthritis.

Just keep this between me and you if I join the Union I won't fail a single test but when its time I'lm probably going to go out on my own, leave and join a non-union for a slight paycut so I can be left the **** alone, or go to my back up degree which I'm thinking more and more will be electronics engineering.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

This is insane.....I do not want any employees who are on any type of drug. I do not want a drunk either. I like beer, dont get me wrong, but I am not a drunk. 

I do not want someone who smokes dope everyday. You can easily tell the ones who do or have, they are typically dumbasses. No brains, little thought capability, and in general.....are a dumbass!!!!

You wanna be a drug usin fool? dont look to me for a job


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> This is insane.....I do not want any employees who are on any type of drug. I do not want a drunk either. I like beer, dont get me wrong, but I am not a drunk.
> 
> I do not want someone who smokes dope everyday. You can easily tell the ones who do or have, they are typically dumbasses. No brains, little thought capability, and in general.....are a dumbass!!!!
> 
> You wanna be a drug usin fool? dont look to me for a job


Alcohol is and will continue to be a more dangerous drug than weed. If I was working for you I would take randoms every week if thats what I needed to prove to you but at the same time you would never get me to come to work related activities unless they were mandatory. When people act like you we can be cool at work but I would never want to be friends with you outside of work. You've been watching to much tv I bet I'm smarter than you.

Also at the same time I would be shopping around for another job and would leave immediately. I call bs you would employ a drunk just fine because you can't see the forest from the clouds.

Were you going to give me a job my bad then lol, come on man really?


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> This is insane.....I do not want any employees who are on any type of drug. I do not want a drunk either. I like beer, dont get me wrong, but I am not a drunk.
> 
> I do not want someone who smokes dope everyday. You can easily tell the ones who do or have, they are typically dumbasses. No brains, little thought capability, and in general.....are a dumbass!!!!
> 
> You wanna be a drug usin fool? dont look to me for a job


If you consume 2-3 beers everyday by medical definition your a alcoholic. Is that regular rate of consumption?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> This is insane.....I do not want any employees who are on any type of drug. I do not want a drunk either. I like beer, dont get me wrong, but I am not a drunk.
> 
> I do not want someone who smokes dope everyday. You can easily tell the ones who do or have, they are typically dumbasses. No brains, little thought capability, and in general.....are a dumbass!!!!
> 
> You wanna be a drug usin fool? dont look to me for a job


You're mistaking "recreational and/or medicinal marijuana users" with "lazy worthless slobs with poor upbringing and weak parental dominance that also happen to smoke weed."

You've been watching DEA propaganda too much.


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Besides the pre employment and random drug tests, we also test immediately after an injury, it's amazing how many cut off hands, arms, legs, lost eyes, etc... are "not that big of a deal" to many and don't need any treatment :thumbsup:


Roger


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Roger. said:


> Besides the pre employment and random drug tests, we also test immediately after an injury, it's amazing how many cut off hands, arms, legs, lost eyes, etc... are "not that big of a deal" to many and don't need any treatment :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Roger


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Roger. said:


> Besides the pre employment and random drug tests, we also test immediately after an injury, it's amazing how many cut off hands, arms, legs, lost eyes, etc... are "not that big of a deal" to many and don't need any treatment :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Roger



Thats what I figured whats your policy piss right then or do you give them a day? Like I said with an employer with policies like that its not worth smoking. My last job was a manufacturing job the greatest job ever for a past stoner no pre-employment test, no randoms, and none after you got injured why because the company saw it as invasive and rather pay higher premiums. I'll do the same thing when I become an owner hope to see you same guys in 10 years because thats how long it will take.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Since some of you seem to get butthurt over the weed idea and definitely don't want to be employers in any three states I mentioned if they pass because the stoners would have legal recourse then I'm about to create another thread. How much alcohol you consume each day and start labeling people alcoholic's.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

stc9357 said:


> Bring on the silly comments they're welcome.
> Don't be surprised at the amount of tradesmen who partake in a joint every now and then!
> 
> .


 
sometimes i think some of the uptight folks i work with would do better with a fattie, or whatever it's called these days

in fact, i'm sure i'd be a lot more livable if i took it up ....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

stc9357 said:


> . How much alcohol you consume each day and start labeling people alcoholic's.


i'm 1/2 cocked*, about to operate lawn equipment, then a gas grill

It's sunday for krissakes.....doesn't make me a bad man



*but can still type


~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> This is insane.....I do not want any employees who are on any type of drug...


 Hate to burst your bubble, but if you're employing more than 10 guys, especially if the majority of those guys are under 40, I'd bet good money you've already got one or more employees who smokes recreationally.

-John


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sh*t, what about legal meds?

seems 1/2 the world is doped up on some 'script...

~CS~


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Big John said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but if you're employing more than 10 guys, especially if the majority of those guys are under 40, I'd bet good money you've already got one or more employees who smokes recreationally.
> 
> -John


 Out of ten I say he has atleast three doesn't mean regular consumption but they do partake. Only employers stuck in the 20's would believe they have guys who don't smoke ... maybe I shouldn't have made this thread guy is going to hit his employees with randoms on monday.

Get all the dangerous stoners out of his group when the guy could have smoked 15 days ago all while he sits and drinks a beer.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> sh*t, what about legal meds?
> 
> seems 1/2 the world is doped up on some 'script...
> 
> ~CS~


The local clown law enforcement is stinging doctors and medical personell, locking up nearly 100 people last week over prescription drugs. Now those who truly need pain medication need to jump thru hard hoops with doctors who are in fear of getting arrested. They're all mad because two losers executed three people in a pharmecy during a robbery and a stupid retired cop shot and killed a ATF agent in the back mistaking him as the robber.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> i'm 1/2 cocked*, about to operate lawn equipment, then a gas grill
> 
> It's sunday for krissakes.....doesn't make me a bad man
> 
> ...


Never said it did alcohol consumption is ok with me just so long your safe. I hate to see the hypocrisy in this thread however. I do understand that under federal law its illegal but some people make this situation to black and white. If you don't operate a mom and pop shop somebody on your crew is smoking and the world isn't going to be destroyed because of it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

stc9357 said:


> ...I hate to see the hypocrisy in this thread however....


 I agree to that. I can't count the number of times I've seen guys show up on jobs seriously hungover or even still drunk, and I have never seen someone get canned for that.

But everyone's suddenly zero tolerance when it comes to off-hours marijuana use. That's asinine. The issue is not the substance, the issue is a person's actions: You show up to work impaired by *anything *and you get a pink slip.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Maybe the new bald look aint that bad after all.


They will just pluck the hair from someplace else.:laughing:


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

stc9357 said:


> Thats what I figured whats your policy piss right then or do you give them a day? Like I said with an employer with policies like that its not worth smoking. My last job was a manufacturing job the greatest job ever for a past stoner no pre-employment test, no randoms, and none after you got injured why because the company saw it as invasive and rather pay higher premiums. I'll do the same thing when I become an owner hope to see you same guys in 10 years because thats how long it will take.


They are tested right then at the ER or clinic where they are being treated.

Roger


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Not ashamed to say the wife and I take a puff on the bowl every Tuesday night. I cook fish dinner, we talk, listen to tunes and dance. I always look forward to what we call 'Date Night'.:thumbsup:
> 
> (My company doesn't drug test)





Roger. said:


> They are tested right then at the ER or clinic where they are being treated.
> 
> Roger


So you say guys will say they didn't get injured in order to avoid the test? What happens if the injury is to serious for them to say I didn't get injured you automatically take them to the hospital?

Is it a blood test or a urine test?


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like to point out that it is not just employers that drug test, we have some large contracts with GC's, paper mills, manufacturing companies, etc... that drug test our employees before and during the time they are working for them or in their facilities. I will also point out that they are even more evil because they have very stringent dress codes too. 

Roger


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

stc9357 said:


> So you say guys will say they didn't get injured in order to avoid the test?


 Some do.


stc9357 said:


> What happens if the injury is to serious for them to say I didn't get injured you automatically take them to the hospital?


Yeah, that's pretty much the way it goes.



stc9357 said:


> Is it a blood test or a urine test?


We leave that up to the clinic, we just let them know that it must be done.

Roger


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

I ask because a blood test is very accurate and if you smoked the night before you should pass. A urine test however you know how that works it's thirty days. Like I said I have no problem with randoms but I'm just not going to work for your company forever. **** it if you go two-three years without it whats another couple more.

I never said the companies were evil I understand the reason and I'm willing to abide by it if it means a steady job. Do I consider it invasive yes but ain't **** you can do about it but move to canada where they don't do that. Going to Canada is out for me though. The uniform policy is ok I don't have a problem with authority. It's ok though because in November one of these three states will legalize and turn this ******** system on its head.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I feel like I need to stop reading this thread and take a shower


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I feel like I need to stop reading this thread and take a shower


 
You look like Wally Cox.

Roger


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

wildleg said:


> I feel like I need to stop reading this thread and take a shower



I already know your stance you don't want no dirty hippie or drunk working with you lol. Your post make me laugh glad you stopped by my thread just don't move to Colorado or the hippies will surround you. In fact don't move to any of the three states mentioned I might run into you, thanks for checking it out goodbye now.

Bye Bye Bye Bye! Your post in past threads like this cracked me up you are the way you are though.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I feel like I need to stop reading this thread and take a shower



From the look on the baby's face .... .... I think she / he will be scarred for life.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> The local clown law enforcement is stinging doctors and medical personell, locking up nearly 100 people last week over prescription drugs. Now those who truly need pain medication need to jump thru hard hoops with doctors who are in fear of getting arrested. They're all mad because two losers executed three people in a pharmecy during a robbery and a stupid retired cop shot and killed a ATF agent in the back mistaking him as the robber.


Our local_ 'gets cats outta trees'_ heros are taking courses to ID script drug use

all state sanctioned, for the $$$ of course

best part, they expect us lowly emt's to rat 'em out....


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

stc9357 said:


> Never said it did alcohol consumption is ok with me just so long your safe.* I hate to see the hypocrisy in this thread* however. I do understand that under federal law its illegal but some people make this situation to black and white. If you don't operate a mom and pop shop somebody on your crew is smoking and the world isn't going to be destroyed because of it.


 
oh _puuulease_ stc

the world turns on a paper bearing geased with BS.....

~CS~


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> oh _puuulease_ stc
> 
> the world turns on a paper bearing geased with BS.....
> 
> ~CS~



Your right!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

stc9357 said:


> I also wanted to say Wirenuting you can be clean and still think about it. I have cultivation charges for crying out loud I'm a mmj and leaglization advocate. I will eventually smoke my weed (even if its ten years down the road) because out of all the drugs I've tried its the only one I like, I don't like alcohol never will.
> 
> Don't like cocaine, never tried heroin, like ecstasy but its only something I needed to try once, do like shrooms and acid but you don't take those recreationally.
> 
> ...


A black hippie.. That's funny. A hippie is a hippie, race don't matter.
A co-worker with 32 years of service here, a black hippie, is now out the door with no retirement all because he just had a little one morning. 
We test for any and all injuries and equipment damages no matter how minor. 

It's your life and I ain't busting on ya, I wouldn't have given you the PM w/info if I didn't believe you deserve a chance. 
Do yourself a favor, don't leave a web trail of what you wanna do or miss doing. 

If you start a thread about drinking, can ya wait till veterans day? Then you can bust on me for drinking my yearly beer. 

IMHO, if a person is impaired at work, the door is over there, I recommend they use it. But that's just me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

So how else does employers and the government expect the intelligent people who can see thru their lies yet conform to all the BS to relax ? I'm nobodies bitch.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> So how else does employers and the government expect the intelligent people who can see thru their lies yet conform to all the BS to relax ? I'm nobodies bitch.


*lol!*

someday i'd like to buy you a beer for your thoughts Doc

~CS~


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> A black hippie.. That's funny. A hippie is a hippie, race don't matter.
> A co-worker with 32 years of service here, a black hippie, is now out the door with no retirement all because he just had a little one morning.
> We test for any and all injuries and equipment damages no matter how minor.
> 
> ...


Your right this will be my last thread on this nonsense because it doesn't apply to me. I just got a job for tomorrow and possibly the whole week with an electrician who is a general contractor also does all types of construction work. 

I need something to do twiddling my thumbs leads to idle thoughts and your correct just not thinking correctly. Also to be a hippie you've had to do mushrooms more than once and acid atleast once so he might not qualify.

I got a job I got a job I got a job I got a job lol!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> I got a job I got a job I got a job I got a job lol


_go you !_


and hey, don't get all hung upover the drug test thing


it's just a power trip for the anal rententive

~CS~


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> In some cases trying to skirt a drug test is impossible. Here is the scenario.
> You are a pain management patient and must submit to random testing. This is part of your "Pain Mgmt Contract".
> They want to see/find the drugs they prescribe you, in therapeutic levels, relative to your prescribed amount.
> These tests require abstinence from the offending drug and the presence of the prescription drugs.
> ...


I'm in northern California. Best stuff you could ask for. Grown for the clubs.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

where I work drug testing is required for employment pre test...then if you are injured or in a damage accident they call the pee lady in...if positive you get 30 days off and must sign up for drug consoling and submit to 5 yrs of randoms..but you keep your job..unless to retest positive then you are toast..surprising how many guys hobble out only to go on disability instead of comp....most guys would take the 30 days its the 5 yrs of randoms that is the killer...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The war on drugs have weaseled their way into insurers and employers. Meanwhile those at the wheel of it all have medicine cabinets stocked with the finest pain killers, stimulants and anxiety pills prescribed by law.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> You can easily tell the ones who do or have, they are typically dumbasses.


No you can't and not true at all


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> No you can't and not true at all


5 pages over some ****ing stoner and a good question gets birds chirping? P


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont smoke anymore but i did in the past... It really doesnt do anything for me anymore. The thrill and fun of it is gone. It just makes me lethargic and really lazy. But i dont judge anyone that does... As long as your not smoking at work i dont see it any worse than drinking.. Putting people in jail for weed is a waste of taxpayers money but the govt (police) would loose lots of work if and when it get legalized..


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cause chances are never given there taken like interceptions- Ambition


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah they talk but I can't hear what they say cause I'm flying- I'm flying so high I can touch the sky- so high I can touch the sky- so high so high

Gonna play this in my bosses car think this is a perfect way to get fired first day.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Congrats on the job man, hopefully he'll keep you on and even if its just temp do a good job and he'll remember you next time he needs somebody


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

stc9357 said:


> Yeah they talk but I can't hear what they say cause I'm flying- I'm flying so high I can touch the sky- so high I can touch the sky- so high so high
> 
> Gonna play this in my bosses car think this is a perfect way to get fired first day.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zNMC55gZEY">YouTube Link</a>


I thought you were a Hippie?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Good luck today. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> This is insane.....I do not want any employees who are on any type of drug. I do not want a drunk either. I like beer, dont get me wrong, but I am not a drunk.
> I do not want someone who smokes dope everyday. You can easily tell the ones who do or have, they are typically dumbasses. No brains, little thought capability, and in general.....are a dumbass!!!!
> You wanna be a drug usin fool? dont look to me for a job


But, you are fine with taking advantage of the elderly. What a specimen you are.



stc9357 said:


> If you consume 2-3 beers everyday by medical definition your a alcoholic. Is that regular rate of consumption?


Thats BS. There is no barometer for addiction. And addiction is different with each addicted person.
One beer a year could be all the alcoholic drinks.



Roger. said:


> Besides the pre employment and random drug tests, we also test immediately after an injury, it's amazing how many cut off hands, arms, legs, lost eyes, etc... are "not that big of a deal" to many and don't need any treatment :thumbsup:Roger


And that alone is enough evidence to say that random drug testing is wrong.
When it gets to the point an employee must hide an injury, it is evident drug testing is a failure and doing more harm than good.



Roger. said:


> They are tested right then at the ER or clinic where they are being treated. Roger


And it is still wrong.



TattooMan said:


> I'm in northern California. Best stuff you could ask for. Grown for the clubs.


I hear that. How could anyone smoke 1/8th - 1/4 an once a day and work for example? Especially if you are smoking this high quality stuff?
I could not do it.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> But, you are fine with taking advantage of the elderly. What a specimen you are.
> 
> Thats BS. There is no barometer for addiction. And addiction is different with each addicted person.
> One beer a year could be all the alcoholic drinks.
> ...


Just like with anything else you build up a tolerance. This was back when I was running my garage door company. They became like cigarettes to a tobacco user. I smoked everywhere I went. It just got to a point where no matter what type it was you just get "high". Not the omg I can't function type. Just a little high. So I quit and that became stock market money. Lol


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW! What a dumbass thread. Drug testing is here to stay. Federal, state, and private employers are not going to back off.

OSHA and workman's comp claims will only increase their compliance.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

wingz said:


> WOW! What a dumbass thread. Drug testing is here to stay. Federal, state, and private employers are not going to back off.
> 
> OSHA and workman's comp claims will only increase their compliance.


Compliance, conformity....You sound proud to be robot and let others think for you.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Compliance, conformity....You sound proud to be robot and let others think for you.


It is what it is, deal with it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

wingz said:


> It is what it is, deal with it.


That's the rationale that got this country to the low stage and loss of freedoms we have. Change it or beat their system.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I dont smoke anymore but i did in the past... It really doesnt do anything for me anymore. The thrill and fun of it is gone. It just makes me lethargic and really lazy. But i dont judge anyone that does... As long as your not smoking at work i dont see it any worse than drinking.. Putting people in jail for weed is a waste of taxpayers money but the govt (police) would loose lots of work if and when it get legalized..


It is the lawyers who just love the pot smoking cases that land on their desk..

First thing they do it try to work out a plea bargain with the ADA and pocket thousands in fees..


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

I got fired the first day for smoking dope on the job. Has me under a house thats hard work to hard for me going back to school to become an engineer.

Nothing wrong with Grateful Dead wirenuting but not my cup of tea. How about this: 






















.... Just ****ing with you but I was under the house for most of the day. I also had to do a lot of heavy lifting of school materials because he had me sort out his carpentry classroom since he's a teacher. Worked hard, didn't have my cellphone out and also got to see him deal with other trades which was a plus. I have the pleasure of going out and doing it again tomorrow. This will only be a part-time gig but he has a bad knee and said he would use me as much as possible.

My employer (General contractor who is a licensed electrician and carpenter) had two full crews fired at his previous jobs for guys smoking weed on the job. One crew he was pulling 500kcmil and realized it wasn't pulling anymore so he went to check and found the whole crew smoking weed except the guy on the opposite side of the run- Called the supervisor and everyone got drug tested even the guy who wasn't smoking and he got fired as well for a positive.

Another crew had just smoked weed and decided to mess with his ladder which flung him into a grounded ceiling grid with a hot wire in his hands, he got burned. Supervisor went back and fired the whole crew right on the spot. 

I guess major companies aren't all there cracked up to be especially when you have idiots like that. No weed for me especailly if I get hired by a major company even without a drug testing policy, situations like above could arrive and I'd be out of a job.

Guy told me if he could do it over again he would get into HVAC as well which reaffirmed what I'm going to do. He said what I was doing was smart so I'll just keep at it, he commended me on the work I did today. I love electrical even when you have to do the bitch work won't be as hard tomorrow. If your wondering why I'm back so early I guess thats what happens when you have kids.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

TattooMan said:


> Just like with anything else you build up a tolerance. This was back when I was running my garage door company. They became like cigarettes to a tobacco user. I smoked everywhere I went. It just got to a point where no matter what type it was you just get "high". Not the omg I can't function type. Just a little high. So I quit and that became stock market money. Lol



Got to hand it to you Californians probably could smoke me under the table back when you were smoking. Thats the difference with weed anybody who quits just ups and does just like that.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Way I look at it is drugs have no place in the workplace. I don't want to hear the excuses that the only time you smoke is when your at home and never at work. At pothead is a pothead. As Electrician's or as any Tradesman for the fact, we are supposed to be professional. Smoking dope/Snorting Coke/Drinking Alcohol is not being a professional and responsible person. When we were born we were not addicted or had the instinct to put a foreign substance in our bodies. Like many, we experimented in our teen years which is fine, every human being is curious but when your 30,40,50 years old still drinking and drugging, there is a serious problem, it's time to grow up. And those who do, your just fueling the stereo type of all construction workers being druggies.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wingz said:


> WOW! What a dumbass thread. Drug testing is here to stay....


 I don't think that's necessarily a true statement.

Drug testing will change as our culture changes. In the past decade many states have started to become a lot more legally tolerant of marijuana. 

The feds are still behind the eight-ball, but if they start changing their laws, that might significantly affect how employers perform drug testing.


Briancraig81 said:


> ... I don't want to hear the excuses that the only time you smoke is when your at home and never at work....


How can you not draw a distinction between what a person does on their own time, and what a person does when they're being paid for their time?

-John


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Briancraig81 said:


> Way I look at it is drugs have no place in the workplace. I don't want to hear the excuses that the only time you smoke is when your at home and never at work. At pothead is a pothead. As Electrician's or as any Tradesman for the fact, we are supposed to be professional. Smoking dope/Snorting Coke/Drinking Alcohol is not being a professional and responsible person. When we were born we were not addicted or had the instinct to put a foreign substance in our bodies. Like many, we experimented in our teen years which is fine, every human being is curious but when your 30,40,50 years old still drinking and drugging, there is a serious problem, it's time to grow up. And those who do, your just fueling the stereo type of all construction workers being druggies.


I'm 22 and have no responsibilities such as kids and stuff and its still time to grow up. I say by 25 you should have your act together, I don't blame my employer at all for getting the guys fired. As far as being born stuff thats simply not true plenty of people are born with an addiction to a substance, I'm from Baltimore I would know. 

I do draw a distinction between what you do on your own time because the distinction is there for alcohol your taking it too far. If you smoke at work you deserve to be fired but if you do it at home you should be allowed too. Since the laws are the way they are I'll abide by them I hate to but I will.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Drug testing is a intrusion to ones personal privacy. An employee should be subjected to no more than a field sobriety test while at work.


:laughing:If you have a C.D.L..........Random drug test is required :thumbsup: nothing like killing some while under the influence.....If you don't like there rules go somewhere else .........


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I smoked about a half ounce of weed a week in my late teens and early 20s. Always showed up to work and got my job done, sometimes in an artful manner. I couldn't do that today and if I partake, it's far and few in between with someone else's offering away from work time and my kids. It never affected my work back then.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ce2two said:


> :laughing:If you have a C.D.L..........Random drug test is required :thumbsup: nothing like killing some while under the influence.....If you don't like there rules go somewhere else .........


I wouldn't want my daughters school bus driver partying the night before, but if she went out on Saturday night and sobered for Monday morning her motor controls would be normal yet an analysis would turn out dirty. So how about a drug test that only monitors a 24 hour cycle.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Big John said:


> How can you not draw a distinction between what a person does on their own time, and what a person does when they're being paid for their time?
> 
> -John


Because drugs impair the ability to function and think logically. I don't care if you smoke on Friday and return to work on Monday sober. Your mind will still be cloudy as it will take a few days to completely purge from you body. If it's a weekly ritual, it will take a few weeks or month to get out of your system. [I'm not talking about drug testing here. Ask anyone who has smoked for 10-15 years and then been clean for a year or two. I guarantee you they will say they can think quicker and faster than they could when they were using, even socially.]


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> ...I don't care if you smoke on Friday and return to work on Monday sober. Your mind will still be cloudy....


You would need to show me some peer-reviewed evidence of that before I'd consider believing it. That runs contrary to what I've seen and heard.

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

stc9357 said:


> Nothing wrong with Grateful Dead wirenuting but not my cup of tea. How about this: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTtmL_LnT8c">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> 
> f.


Oh man, I listened to it and crawled under a house with spiders and became one with them. 

This is a little better IMO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIQCxAUKgXU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> Because drugs impair the ability to function and think logically. I don't care if you smoke on Friday and return to work on Monday sober. Your mind will still be cloudy as it will take a few days to completely purge from you body. If it's a weekly ritual, it will take a few weeks or month to get out of your system. [I'm not talking about drug testing here. Ask anyone who has smoked for 10-15 years and then been clean for a year or two. I guarantee you they will say they can think quicker and faster than they could when they were using, even socially.]


I've seen both sides of the fence, drug addicts with no ambition, recreational users, functioning addicts, arrogant straightheads, empty minded fools. I don't care what anyone does on their own time as long as they don't bring it to my time , in other words, don't party all night and come to work or don't party at work, I'll have a highly miserable day planned and if that don't work, termination.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> You would need to show me some peer-reviewed evidence of that before I'd consider believing it. That runs contrary to what I've seen and heard.
> 
> -John


----------



## DeadHead Sparky (Jun 9, 2012)

Weed doesn't kill brain cells like alcohol, it just smooths them out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Would you let an openly gay employee cross dress at work? Would you discriminate over its sexual preferance ? Same goes for drug use


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

No this is on my mp3 player my favorite pink floyd song, however I have the whole album: 




Please do not say nonsense the high of marijuana is 2 hours on average and that's it, no murky 2 day occurrence what you speak of is unheard of. I repeat stop using reefer madness as your info develop with the times.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to see some brilliant lawyer start discrimination law suits against employers who have fired simply over a hot drug test. The laws set the presidence of ownership, you are owned 24/7 by your employer not having a free will of your own to indulge in anything you want to do.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

stc9357 said:


> No this is on my mp3 player my favorite pink floyd song, however I have the whole album: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbKAh3zJmH8">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> .


That's a good one also. 
About the only Floyd song I never liked is Money.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Briancraig81 said:


> Way I look at it is drugs have no place in the workplace. I don't want to hear the excuses that the only time you smoke is when your at home and never at work. At pothead is a pothead. As Electrician's or as any Tradesman for the fact, we are supposed to be professional. Smoking dope/Snorting Coke/Drinking Alcohol is not being a professional and responsible person. When we were born we were not addicted or had the instinct to put a foreign substance in our bodies. Like many, we experimented in our teen years which is fine, every human being is curious but when your 30,40,50 years old still drinking and drugging, there is a serious problem, it's time to grow up. And those who do, your just fueling the stereo type of all construction workers being druggies.


May i show you something Brian?

Mood Stabilizers Found in Drinking water
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh8m6i0CmDU

Pharmaceutical Drugs and Toxic Chemicals Found in All US Drinking Water Supplies 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qUwtUFy_M&feature=related

Array of Pharmaceuticals in US Water Supply Part 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AleoM7jNhE8&feature=related

Drugs in the tap water-2/3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbLl25OeR70&feature=related

Drugs in the tap water-3/3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvb7Mae9iLI&feature=related

~CS~


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Who wouldn't love a job where because your in shape you get penalized and spend 50% of your time under the house, where you can potentially meet poisonous snakes, spiders, and wasp nest. Where you go home sore everyday and the only thing you have to look forward to is doing it all over again tomorrow. This isn't for the faint of heart, the butterflies, paying your dues is a must in this profession and I enjoy every minute of it. I always thought I was a little bit off! #celebrate


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Lines + Legs = Loads


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting conversation, but with todays laws most companies will not only have a random drug testing program but if you are working at a facility as a contractor you can be subject to random tests from them as well. 

IMO the biggest obstacle to decriminalization is the lack of a field sobritey test for weed, they need something to determine if someone is actually under the influence, not if they smoked 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For me, my biggest problem with the matter is that it happens to be presently illegal. I don't need to know much beyond that.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> May i show you something Brian?
> 
> Mood Stabilizers Found in Drinking water
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh8m6i0CmDU
> ...


Yes but what I'm talking about is using drugs willfully and to achieve a state of euphoria to escape reality, like most drunks or druggies do. I've known for years that (Supposedly) there is residual amounts in our drinking water. There's a difference there between ingesting drugs at-will ingesting them unknowingly. Besides, there is such a small trace amount in the water it is impossible to obtain a euphoric state or cause any bodily harm. IMHO a person who is taking drugs should have their moral character questioned. Someone who is ingesting a foreign substance into their bodies obviously doesn't care about themselves, so how can they care about their work or other people's property?


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Briancraig81 said:


> Yes but what I'm talking about is using drugs willfully and to achieve a state of euphoria to escape reality, like most drunks or druggies do. I've known for years that (Supposedly) there is residual amounts in our drinking water. There's a difference there between ingesting drugs at-will ingesting them unknowingly. Besides, there is such a small trace amount in the water it is impossible to obtain a euphoric state or cause any bodily harm. IMHO a person who is taking drugs should have their moral character questioned. Someone who is ingesting a foreign substance into their bodies obviously doesn't care about themselves, so how can they care about their work or other people's property?





Isn't most everything we intake to our bodies pretty much foreign?
Think of all the prescription drugs, over processed foods and everything we drink.

I guess you are a church going, bread and water Fellow, given the holier than thou tone your posts come across with.

I am against drug abuse, for the record.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Mike D said:


> I am against drug abuse


Me too, but how about drug use? It is Tuesday.



Chris Kennedy said:


> Not ashamed to say the wife and I take a puff on the bowl every Tuesday night.


I'm gonna post up around 7:30 here tonight, you all can be the judge as to whether or not drug use has adversely affected me. (damn I love an experiment :thumbup


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Me too, but how about drug use? It is Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna post up around 7:30 here tonight, you all can be the judge as to whether or not drug use has adversely affected me. (damn I love an experiment :thumbup


Lol I love it. BrainCraig if I ever had a discussion with you I'd laugh in your face. Your opinion has so many holes it might as well be swiss chess. Its always good to see how certain people who go to church have a my **** doesn't stink attitude.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I would like to see some brilliant lawyer start discrimination law suits against employers who have fired simply over a hot drug test. The laws set the presidence of ownership, you are owned 24/7 by your employer not having a free will of your own to indulge in anything you want to do.


It would never get past the first round of hearings. Companies are protected from those types of lawsuits. (typically) 

As a private entity, unless you have a contract, you can be terminated for damn near anything. Wear a black shirt instead of the correct uniform? Fired. No recourse. 

Only things that are protected under US Constitution are race, religion, national origin, religion, and sexuality. Anything else, is pretty much fair game. 

Just like a restaurant can refuse to serve you if you're not wearing something that meets their dress code. You don't have rights to do whatever you want on private property. 


(as an asside, I feel the same about weed laws. If they would legalize it and tax it, they'd be much better off. But, until it's legalized, it's still against the law. You don't have to agree with it, but that's what it is. Don't like it? Work on getting the laws changed. )


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Laws doesn't necessarily dictate the morality of a certain type of behavior, and IMO an immoral law doesn't have to be followed.

It was legal to have a slave in the US.

It was illegal for a woman to vote.

Were either of these above laws moral?

Members of congress are allowed to insider trade. An act illegal to the general population.

Now let's get into the weird laws you have in the US... ( aside from the ones that allow mega rich corporations to plunder the wealth of Americans and pay no tax and move this money into offshore banks)

In Oklahoma oral sex is illegal.

In Oklahoma you can't have sex before youre married.

In Alaska a moose may not be viewed from an airplane.. 


I could go on. You get the picture.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

adroga;73703In Oklahoma oral sex is illegal.
In Oklahoma you can't have sex before youre married.
[/quote said:


> Oklahoma. Population = 6


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

More like 3.8 million


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Controlling a employees actions on his personal time is a form of slavery. Trust me I hate drug addicts, recently had some problems caused by some but I still think it's unconstitutional and unfair to penalize a employee for what they do on their own time away from company time. I think it's another tool the moral majority within the government has created to get their way. I believe in personal rights without intrusions. Just like employers running a credit check to screen applicants, the credit card companies have their hands in the pot also. One's credit whether they pay their credit cards on time should have no bearing on whether or not they can get their job done.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

I've heard of people being refused car insurance based on bad credit... Doesn't make sense at all...


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I am amazed you have so much testing down there. Any place I have worked up here that even mentioned drug testing had a revolt, whether you smoke or not is not the issue it’s standing up for your rights as a human being, the company I work for rents my body 8 hours a day 5 days a week, the rest of the time is mine when you work for someone down there does he own you? I thought slavery was abolished? If I come in stoned or drunk they have every right to fire me but no right to tell me Monday morning what I could or could not do Friday night. 

From a personal perspective I fear working with a guy that got really drunk the night before and is fighting his hangover, then working with a guy who smoked a joint last night. 

On another note about 12 years ago I worked for a company that was asked to supply a group of “experts” to help out on a project in the U.S., the company sent their best 60 guys down no one said anything about drug testing until they got there, 60 tests 59 failures, everyone got a nice free trip and two days of lying around all expenses paid. The people in charge of the project asked for more help and were told no one was even interested in going unless they were exempt from testing. Amazing the project was behind the testing stopped.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

adroga said:


> Laws doesn't necessarily dictate the morality of a certain type of behavior, and IMO an immoral law doesn't have to be followed.
> 
> It was legal to have a slave in the US.
> 
> ...


I wish I was in the position to practice civil disobedience an unjust law as you said doesn't deserve to be followed. I have no problem with authority but if people didn't stand up for unjust laws I would still be a slave today.

The problem with people today is there so easily led they follow people like cows do in the slaughterhouse. We need more people like Shockdoc even though I don't agree with his stance that the government is causing him to not have jobs evolve or die.

Anyway I'm not going to be used till later this afternoon or at all today so I'm off to cut the grass.


----------



## dadwantsmeintheunion (May 31, 2014)

Briancraig81 said:


> Because drugs impair the ability to function and think logically. I don't care if you smoke on Friday and return to work on Monday sober. Your mind will still be cloudy as it will take a few days to completely purge from you body. If it's a weekly ritual, it will take a few weeks or month to get out of your system. [I'm not talking about drug testing here. Ask anyone who has smoked for 10-15 years and then been clean for a year or two. I guarantee you they will say they can think quicker and faster than they could when they were using, even socially.]


You are being very closed-minded here, marijuana affects everybody differently and some people can tend to blow things out of proportion with regards to an unpleasant experience they had. Your source on cannabis use sounds biased to begin with and I am sure you have little to no experience with it yourself. Try doing some research before asserting conclusions that are untrue. Some people can smoke a bowl of green and still seem sober, depending on their level of experience and tolerance.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

dadwantsmeintheunion said:


> You are being very closed-minded here, marijuana affects everybody differently and some people can tend to blow things out of proportion with regards to an unpleasant experience they had. Your source on cannabis use sounds biased to begin with and I am sure you have little to no experience with it yourself. Try doing some research before asserting conclusions that are untrue. Some people can smoke a bowl of green and still seem sober, depending on their level of experience and tolerance.


2 year old thread cheech.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Briancraig81 said:


> Yes but what I'm talking about is using drugs willfully and to achieve a state of euphoria to escape reality, like most drunks or druggies do. I've known for years that (Supposedly) there is residual amounts in our drinking water. There's a difference there between ingesting drugs at-will ingesting them unknowingly. Besides, there is such a small trace amount in the water it is impossible to obtain a euphoric state or cause any bodily harm. IMHO a person who is taking drugs should have their moral character questioned. Someone who is ingesting a foreign substance into their bodies obviously doesn't care about themselves, so how can they care about their work or other people's property?


The list portrays our overall pharmacutical _abuse_ , up to and including it's _environmental _effects Brian

It *is* *not* to inform you that drinking water is a pharma hazard _or_ the possibility it could be here

It _is_ to inform you (et all) that we, as a culture, are operating within the definition of a _euphoric state _ far and beyond any particular illicit drug could ever amount to

That the majority of us will _'ingest a foreign substance' _into our bodies with little to no knowledge of it's effects , because it's a 'script , makes our moral compass completely blind

~CS~


----------

